# Septic install



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Sunny, 76 degrees. Beautiful day to be working outside today. That's one of our helpers on the tank helping me run the electrical. This is one of the very few homes that we've done that isn't brick and stone.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

...


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Why does a septic tank have electrical connections?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Why does a septic tank have electrical connections?


It's an advanced treatment setup with aeration chambers. And depending on level of treatment it may have a pumping station to a dosing field!


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

What he said. Floats, timer, all work together to operate the pump at the appropriate time. Air compressor for the aerobic bacteria. Alarms to let you know when something is wrong.

Ps. For the critics, the piece of cpvc between the electrical box and the gutter is just there to hold it in place until the silicone dries. Not permanent. :thumbup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks nice... The irrigation guy will be by in a few weeks to run his line next to the house... :laughing:


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Outside clean out? Risers on the kids?? Inlet pipe not coming in side of tank???? I could kiss you!!!!


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Unclog1776 said:


> Outside clean out? Risers on the kids?? Inlet pipe not coming in side of tank???? I could kiss you!!!!


If I wasn't in the midst of working on my relationship ... lol


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Redwood said:


> Looks nice... The irrigation guy will be by in a few weeks to run his line next to the house... :laughing:


Yeah, always a concern. That's ok, I'll fix it and someone will pay. :thumbup:


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

do you tell your customers about the filter in the tank so they can clean it or do you wait for the service call?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> do you tell your customers about the filter in the tank so they can clean it or do you wait for the service call?


I tell them, but none of them ever touch anything related to their septics. Oh, they touch the service contract after the first one expires.


----------

